# [Open] PC does not fully shut down !!!



## NeedToKnow (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear All ,

my current config :-
intel i3 540
gigabyte h55m-s2
ram - trascend 4gb
Hdd - seagate 1 tb
gpu - sapphire hd 5450 

problem - after i shut down my machine the monitor duly shuts down but - the cpu fan , the front power led indicator and the extra fan attached to the cabinet keeps on running . I have a dual boot system , and this is the case in both win 7 32 bit and win 8 64bit . Please help with suggestions .... on what the problem might be ....


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

^ Try removing all the cables and reattach again. Also reseat the CMOS battery.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 14, 2014)

I have tried the cmos battery thing .... all it does is to reset my system date . which cable are you talking of ? I have a suspision that it has something to do with the front panel connections .
*i61.tinypic.com/e0ha0.png

please some one post me a correct way of connecting the front panel . I have mainly 4 connectors 

1. power sw - no + or - marking ...has a white & orange wire connected


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

you can correctly connect them by yourself. Always count colored wire [ be it green, red, blue, orange or yellow ] as + and white/black as -.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 16, 2014)

topgear said:


> you can correctly connect them by yourself. Always count colored wire [ be it green, red, blue, orange or yellow ] as + and white/black as -.



and I guess a + wire connects to + marking on the MB ... right ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Starting from basics 

1. Restart works properly?
If yes try this in elevated command prompt.

```
shutdown /s /f
```

2. If (1) doesnt work then after shutting down computer disconnect pc from AC mains. Press and hold the power button for about half minute.

3. Still not working? remove RAM and put it in again.

4. Read manual came with MoBo and case and see if front panel connectors are properly connected. is *POLARITY* correct?


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Starting from basics
> 
> 1. Restart works properly?
> If yes try this in elevated command prompt.
> ...



ok results
1. restart works properly
2. shutdown /s /f code has the same result - cpu fan + power led + cabinet fan keeps running
3. polarity check done , with advice [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
4. tried out the ram changing .. even changed dimm slots , no sucess.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Go to device manager ... (press windows key, type "device manager")
Find if there is any "IEEE bus host controller" listed and post screenshot showing all its sub components.

- - - Updated - - -

To confirm whether this is a software issue or hardware issue you can burn Puppy Linux or Damm small linux on pen drive or cd and try booting it up and then shut it down.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

simple, set aside a day when you have nothing else to do.
reinstall windows


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

another temporary workaround is press and hold power button each time after shutting down PC.

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> simple, set aside a day when you have nothing else to do.
> reinstall windows



Its not that easy dude! Why the hell we are paying that much money then?

I think bus controller is ot shutiing down some hardware.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> another temporary workaround is press and hold power button each time after shutting down PC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, great idea, Damage the Hard Drive by force shutting down the computer lol


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Yeah, great idea, Damage the Hard Drive by force shutting down the computer lol



After reading OP I think cpu, hard disk and other core component are shutting down and just fans/LED aren't shutting down.

OP post screenshot of device manager asap.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 19, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Go to device manager ... (press windows key, type "device manager")
> Find if there is any "IEEE bus host controller" listed and post screenshot showing all its sub components.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



ok here are the device manager screenshots
View attachment 14661
View attachment 14662
View attachment 14663

working with the linux suggestion

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]  , sorry to say , i dont think thats gonna work .... like I said before mine is a dual boot system and the problem exists in both os - win7 & win8
the win 8 one is recent and it just replaced xp which too had the same issue ..... so ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Try Updating Intel MEI driver first... Search it on motherboard manufaturer's website...

Search "power options" directly by pressing windows button. Search for controllers and select "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power."

This is probably issue with any intel driver which isnt shutting down fans.

Have you tried safe mode?


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

TBH reinstalling windows from scratch is a great idea .. otherwise check ACPi / Power management settings in bios and windows or better post a couple of screenshots here.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2014)

NeedToKnow said:


> ok here are the device manager screenshots
> View attachment 14661
> View attachment 14662
> View attachment 14663
> ...


If this happens with both the OS' then the issue could lie with a peripheral or other hardware.
See if you have anythign extra plugged in , like a USB HDD that has gone off to sleep 
Disable USB selective suspend
disconnect your network cable to test
Try a different Hard Drive


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 21, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Try Updating Intel MEI driver first... Search it on motherboard manufaturer's website...
> 
> Search "power options" directly by pressing windows button. Search for controllers and select "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power."
> 
> ...




the result is same with safe mode ...


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 24, 2014)

these are some photos
View attachment 14684
View attachment 14685
View attachment 14686

pls tell if something is wrong with the setup ... as i get a feeling that this is hardware related


----------



## NeedToKnow (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

still waiting for your valued suggestions


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

everything looks ok ... BTW, try updating the bios to the latest version.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Sep 2, 2014)

topgear said:


> everything looks ok ... BTW, try updating the bios to the latest version.



updated the bios to F4 version which is the latest available in gigabyte website

same result  

any other suggestion ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2014)

what's the result of test with a linux live distro ?


----------

